# Kayaking tomorrow!



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Been a slow year so I'm only hitting a river for the 3rd time.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Enjoy and bring back some pics.

I'm on the fence for this weekend. I've been out the past two weekends and got a little sun burnt both times out. I might take this weekend off and get some work done around the house. 

Have fun.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks doing a section of the Muskegon that a Bald Eagle likes.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Forgot to post. We got rained on and I tipped in. Note to self don't wear sun glasses on cloudy day while reading the sizing label on paddle not watching river. Snagged opposite end on log roots. Pulled not realize it was stuck and tipped myself in. I'm was so embarrassed
.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

And today I worked with my pup.
Got him out on the river his first time.
We didn't go far but he was amazing.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Short video, warning leave sound off.
http://s959.photobucket.com/user/cherrie274/media/037_zps8e6f333b.mp4.html


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Busy day, long day 9-9, traveling playing,climbing, kayaking.
Traveled to Hubbard Lake, and Lake Huron. Played with Eli in Hubbard Lake until cabins owners dogs scared him and my moms Boston, us too. Had want to try dock jumping. . So off to Lake Huron. 
We picked the wrong site to put in but hey. Just wanted to say I / we did it.
Only paddled a few minutes. But Eli was wonderful the whole day. Traveling and all.
We stopped and got wet at the AuSable River, on the way home , because we could.


























And I climbed up the light house


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't edit my post but I didn't go to Hubbard Lake, I was at Grand Lake .


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Padilen said:


> I can't edit my post but I didn't go to Hubbard Lake, I was at Grand Lake .


I knew that something was off. That view is north off the New Presque Ilse Light House. I miss living up there.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes I went up it. Might not ever get another chance.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

We did it! a 2 hour paddle he did great. I'm still having some problems with him at home. But a good boy on the river. He jumped out once and swam a little the climbed back in. It was also his first time kayaking with others.







He is now


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

We got another paddle in!
And with my surgery is scheduled for the 12th so maybe we'll get one more in!


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Had 5 1/2 hours of surgery. NO CANCER.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That is tremendous news!! Hope your recovery goes smooth and quickly! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Swamp Monster said:


> That is tremendous news!! Hope your recovery goes smooth and quickly!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes Dr was certain I had cancer. Still it was a very " traumatic surgery"


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

So 4 weeks after surgery and still on restrictions I went for a short paddle.
My kayaking buddy called me yesterday. He agreed to carry my kayak and help me in and out. I did my own paddling. We just went out on Rose Lake, for a short paddle, not much time, but he about doubled his time allowed and we did about 3/4 down (west end to east). We went down by the undeveloped area ( Arts property) lots of geese, and sitting keeping an eye on the was a Bald Eagle. Color on the lake is not great this year.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

I had a short 2013 season. Had another surgery, hope to avoid more. Had a lot of plans for 2014. My Uncle and cousins enjoyed kayaking. We thought 2014 would be great.But like me having been misdiagnosed and not having cancer. My Uncle was told he didn't have cancer. He passes away from acute myeloid leukemia yesterday 2-7 2014.
He wants his ashes by the river, where we paddled.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to read of your loss. I have another surgery for some fatty tumor
In a few months. Seem to get those a lot. Hope I heal quick. Spring is a month away. Spring is renewal. Hope the future is great for you and yours. Bruce


----------

